# My S&W 627 PC V-comp



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

I bought this a few weeks ago. It's a dream at the range... 
It holds 8 rounds, which is unnecessary but fun.




























Hope you've enjoyed it!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would if I could see it ? :numbchuck:


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

and one more:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's better. That has to be one fine revolver for home defense/range. Sure would like to get one myself. Good luck with yours. :smt1099


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Mosquito,
now you're making me envious, my skin is turning green pretty fast!!!

I've ordered a simple 627-PC, yours is V-comp and two tones to boot. It's only missing an unfluted cylinder then it would definitely make me crrrazy... (against my country procedures which do not allow importation of the V-comp...:smt076:smt076:smt076).

I guess I'll have to live with that. Alternatively, I'll have to move to the States.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Mccoy you will love your 627 PC. I actually didn't know they made a bi-tone until I went to pick it up from my local range--it was quite a pleasant surprise.


----------

